# Weather forecast for Somport tunnel.



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

This might be of help to users of the Somprt tunnel. It gives a forecast for the tunnel area.

http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?PREVISIONS_PORTLET.path=previsionsville/645423

Andy


----------

